# Dragon Ball - Episode of Bardock



## Enigma (Aug 11, 2011)

challenge accepted

Looks like a oneshot with an alternate storyline.

Pretty cool chapter.


----------



## Goom (Aug 11, 2011)

Bets that Bardock is the original legendary ssj


----------



## Enigma (Aug 12, 2011)

Is Chilled like one of Freeza's ancestors?


----------



## Regner (Aug 12, 2011)

I get the feeling this could be canon.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Aug 12, 2011)

Goom said:


> Bets that Bardock is the original legendary ssj



that would be lame.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 12, 2011)

Maybe a movie?

I can't wait. Just read the first chapter, epic as ever.

Man I love Dragon Ball.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 12, 2011)

very nice chapter


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 12, 2011)

Can't wait for more.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 12, 2011)

So who made it anyway?

Bardock is awesome


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 12, 2011)

That was surpisingly fun to read.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 12, 2011)

Did Bardock's death got retconned ?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Pretty neat mini series


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 12, 2011)

Is this cannon ?

I remember back in the day theorys about bardock not dying and be transported to the past where he became the first SSJ looks like it might be true


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 12, 2011)

SPOILERS


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bardock _will_ turn SSJ at either the 2nd or 3rd chapter (there will be 3 chapters only)


----------



## HInch (Aug 12, 2011)

Liking this. Cheers Enigma.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 12, 2011)

He WILL be the first SSJ. I have a feeling it's canon, so I guess here's another DB OVA in the works?


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 12, 2011)

Haha, this is pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 12, 2011)

Gonna be cool if this turns canon.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 12, 2011)

Bardock MY SON WILL LIVE.


----------



## Hariti (Aug 12, 2011)

2nd chapter's out


----------



## Destin (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice to see Bardock take a swing at someone from the changeling race.  I expect this Chilled person to be more bloodied up next chapter.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 12, 2011)

This is great. inb4 Super Saiyan in chapter three.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 12, 2011)

I like it.
Hope we get some more of these.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 12, 2011)

Who wrote this?Is it Toriyama?


i rly doubt it...


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 12, 2011)

Angelo said:


> Who wrote this?Is it Toriyama?
> 
> 
> i rly doubt it...


Someone in MS forums said that it was "someone close to Toriyama". But it doesn't matter who because it's not Toriyama.


----------



## Thor (Aug 12, 2011)

This story is for the new Dragonball Game they are releasing. Trunks becomes a SS3 in that game.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 12, 2011)

bardock will probably become a super sayian next chapter^ so it is for the game i know future trunks goes SS3 because of buu. but that is all


----------



## Indignant Guile (Aug 12, 2011)

Heh...this is a little fun read ..I guess.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 12, 2011)

Seriously guys, look at the FIRST page. It says who made it. Or at the very least, who drew it.

Doishi Naho.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 12, 2011)

I didn't think there was any question as to who drew it.


----------



## Litho (Aug 12, 2011)

I wanna se Chilled transform!


----------



## HInch (Aug 12, 2011)

Freeza got tubby.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 12, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Seriously guys, look at the FIRST page. It says who made it. Or at the very least, who drew it.
> 
> Doishi Naho.



We all knew he didn't draw it, i just asked if the story was his...


----------



## Wrath (Aug 12, 2011)

This reads like really clich? fanfiction.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow, that was fucking terrible.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 12, 2011)

Goes downhill after chapter 1.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 12, 2011)

Better see some super saiyan Bardock action.


----------



## Megaharrison (Aug 12, 2011)

Chilled looks ridiculous, hopefully he transforms. Also the fact that Bardock can even touch one of Friezas family is pretty funny. 

Pretty dull/reads like fanfiction in any regard. The original Father of Goku OVA ending is much better then continuing on with this nonsense.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Angelo said:


> We all knew he didn't draw it, i just asked if the story was his...


ORIGINAL CONCEPT AND DIRECTOR / AKIRA TORIYAMA
DRAWN BY / OOISHI NAHO


----------



## applesauce (Aug 12, 2011)

Chilled is a fat lil' thing.


----------



## kazuri (Aug 12, 2011)

...Couldn't of made someone wish bardok back to life or something? Have to go and 'change' the story? And that freeza thing is just fucking ugly, why..?


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Aug 12, 2011)

Thor said:


> This story is for the new Dragonball Game they are releasing. Trunks becomes a SS3 in that game.



Wait...what?

Is this supposed to be some alternate timeline or something...?


----------



## Kirito (Aug 13, 2011)

What the eff was that SD special ..?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 13, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Wait...what?
> 
> Is this supposed to be some alternate timeline or something...?


----------



## Distance (Aug 13, 2011)

I just randomly saw this on an online manga site, and oh my goodness I'm not even going to start reading it. The pictures look cute and everything, but I just know this shouldn't be taken seriously!



I'll read it when the final chapter comes out.


----------



## Shukaku_Demon (Aug 13, 2011)

First two chapters were a fun read. Not like it matters, but its not canon.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 13, 2011)

If Bardock is supposed to fulfill the legend of the Original Super Saiyan, it makes no sense. It said he could only go SSJ in Oozaru, aka Golden Oozaru and he destroyed the planet he was on. Hence no Planet Vegeta.

???!42memomelam294u214901u5012/??'/ad'aw/da'/w


----------



## firefist (Aug 13, 2011)

pretty good.


----------



## Goom (Aug 13, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> If Bardock is supposed to fulfill the legend of the Original Super Saiyan, it makes no sense. It said he could only go SSJ in Oozaru, aka Golden Oozaru and he destroyed the planet he was on. Hence no Planet Vegeta.
> 
> ???!42memomelam294u214901u5012/??'/ad'aw/da'/w



Golden oozaru was GT though.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 16, 2011)

So I started to read this.

Yeah, not a fan of Chilled.


----------



## Luckyday (Aug 19, 2011)

"It" (I going to make the same mistake with Frieza ) is pretty much a cardboard dbz villain but hey that's okay. It's for kids so generally we're not going to any jaw dropping horror that's going to make the Japanese FCC screamed bloody murder. 
It was cool seeing Bardock again. These chapter was almost like a sequel to the animated ova Bardock: The Father of Goku.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 20, 2011)

Goom said:


> Golden oozaru was GT though.



according to vegeta in the namek saga the first super sayian had the power in his great ape form. and he was so powerful he destroyed himself. so the golden oozaru was mentioned before gt.


----------



## PDQ (Sep 5, 2011)

The one thing that bothers me about the idea of Bardock being the originator of the SSJ is this:

Doesn't that mean he's indirectly responsible for the destruction of his race/planet?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 5, 2011)

I wonder how Bardock would feel if he ever found out that Freeza destroyed the Saiyans because of him 

^Yes.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 5, 2011)

Took forever for this to come out.

SSJ Bardock is awesome


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 5, 2011)

Meh its not canon so beats me. 

Still stupid that Bardock turns SSJ while hes level is only 10k


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 5, 2011)

Vino said:


> Meh its not canon so beats me.
> 
> Still stupid that Bardock turns SSJ while hes level is only 10k



Well saiyans do get stronger after recovering from near death he did go through a near death experience while being sent back in time 


But yeah, it doesn't really make much sense but at least it was nice to watch.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 5, 2011)

smh Bardock should have used Kamehameha


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 5, 2011)

Ever since Goten went SSJ fighting Chichi you know SSJ means shit.


----------



## BVB (Sep 5, 2011)

The art resembles toriyama but the storytelling is kinda off.

but still nice to read


----------



## HInch (Sep 5, 2011)

Well it was fun to read. Weird, but fun.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Sep 5, 2011)

Vino said:


> Meh its not canon so beats me.
> 
> Still stupid that Bardock turns SSJ while hes level is only 10k



not surprising since little kids who spar w/ their mother can do it.


----------



## Badalight (Sep 6, 2011)

Vino said:


> Meh its not canon so beats me.
> 
> Still stupid that Bardock turns SSJ while hes level is only 10k



1. Goten turned SSJ fighting Chichi...

2. He just witnessed his entire race get destroyed. Anger is what turned Goku into a ssj after-all.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2011)

Is this the end or what?  It looked like it and MAL said so but I'm not so sure...


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 6, 2011)

Mider T said:


> Is this the end or what?  It looked like it and MAL said so but I'm not so sure...


Yes, it has only 3 chapters.


----------



## Superstars (Sep 6, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> ORIGINAL CONCEPT AND DIRECTOR / AKIRA TORIYAMA
> DRAWN BY / OOISHI NAHO



I don't see how people missed this.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 6, 2011)

Superstars said:


> I don't see how people missed this.


ORIGINAL CONCEPT of Dragon Ball, not this chapter. It can't be canon, whether it was written by Toriyama or not, because it doesn't fit in the story. Bardock "dies" against Freeza -> finds himself hundreds of years in the past -> dies in the past -> Bardock doesn't exist anymore at the time of Vetega's destruction -> Goku is never born, etc.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 6, 2011)

For people who are all worked up about this being canon or not all I can say is: Toriyama doesn't give a darn so why should you ?

Have you seen the timeline he made for the mmo ? All that needs to be said is that Buu spawns a clone, fucks it, and has Buu babies.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 6, 2011)

Just read the 3 chapters. Weird but cool for nostalgia sake.

It could easily be 'forced' unto canon. Just make Bardock somehow return to the 'future'/his present timeline with no recollection of what happened in the past.

There.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 6, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Just read the 3 chapters. Weird but cool for nostalgia sake.
> 
> It could easily be 'forced' unto canon. Just make Bardock somehow return to the 'future'/his present timeline with no recollection of what happened in the past.
> 
> There.


So how will Goku be born in the future...?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 6, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> So how will Goku be born in the future...?



Huh?

I said, Bardock somehow returns to his 'proper' timeline without recollection of the past..

Him having no knowledge of what happened there, will effectually prevent him from altering/fiddling with his 'proper' reality..

So goku's birth and all the other events in bardock's proper timeline should still occur..


----------



## Badalight (Sep 6, 2011)

It still makes sense. In the normal timeline Goku is already born, THEN bardock gets sent back to the past and does the whole ssj thing, which results in the saiyans being destroyed.

So technically there have always been "2 bardocks".

It's like a cycle.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 6, 2011)

Badalight said:


> It still makes sense. In the normal timeline Goku is already born, THEN bardock gets sent back to the past and does the whole ssj thing, which results in the saiyans being destroyed.
> 
> So technically there have always been "2 bardocks".
> 
> It's like a cycle.


Hmmm, I see. I guess the problem's solved.


----------



## Superstars (Sep 7, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> ORIGINAL CONCEPT of Dragon Ball, not this chapter. It can't be canon, whether it was written by Toriyama or not, because it doesn't fit in the story. Bardock "dies" against Freeza -> finds himself hundreds of years in the past -> dies in the past -> Bardock doesn't exist anymore at the time of Vetega's destruction -> Goku is never born, etc.



I don't care if it's canon or not. I posted that for the simple fact people wanted to know if Toriyama was involved or not.


----------



## The Potential (Sep 7, 2011)

That was a fun read nevertheless.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 7, 2011)

How is Goku never born?  He was already on his way to Earth when Bardock faced Frieza.


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 7, 2011)

In Dragon Ball Online a game made by Akira we see Bardock being take to the future at the time Goku and Vegeta fight and he die fighting a guy that took control of Freeza Org. since Akira made that it's cannon so this manga is only filler...


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 7, 2011)

It wouldn?t work, guys. Remember Trunks? It should be clear that all time travelling in the Dragonball Universe would create an alternate timeline, hence this can?t be canon.

Unless "magical" time travelling is different from "scientific" time travelling


----------



## Badalight (Sep 7, 2011)

Superstars said:


> I don't care if it's canon or not. I posted that for the simple fact people wanted to know if Toriyama was involved or not.



The reason it says "original concept" is to say the ORIGINAL concept for dragonball was created by Akira Toriyama. That's a "no duh". It's like something that has to be put on there, either for copy-write issues or some other reason.

Toriyama had no part in this particular series though.


----------



## Superstars (Sep 8, 2011)

Badalight said:


> The reason it says "original concept" is to say the ORIGINAL concept for dragonball was created by Akira Toriyama. That's a "no duh". It's like something that has to be put on there, either for copy-write issues or some other reason.
> 
> Toriyama had no part in this particular series though.



What about /director? Toriyama could have easily overseen this project.


----------



## Brian (Sep 8, 2011)

inb4mechachilled


----------



## Satou (Sep 8, 2011)

Chilled isn't even in pieces though.  Still could turn mecha though I suppose.


----------



## Badalight (Sep 8, 2011)

Superstars said:


> What about /director? Toriyama could have easily overseen this project.



It probably went down this like.

Guy: I want it to be like this

Akira: Ok


----------



## Kirito (Sep 8, 2011)

So I guess Bardock ...

Chilled him

YEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Mider T (Sep 9, 2011)

Ice Cold


----------

